

The Brightest Thing in the Universe - alpotryvayev
http://solarisapp.com/blog/the-brightest-thing-in-the-universe

======
joshu
A couple misspellings.

~~~
_almosnow
A lot of proofreading needed...

~~~
s_p_
They used
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJB7gbjiJKw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJB7gbjiJKw)
and did not even cite it.

~~~
_almosnow
References

[1] The Universe

